# Resp Illness? Help!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have found of my Blue boys tonight looking very ill, and he was fine yesterday!! Gawd am I glad i handle every single one of my meeces everytime I feed.

Back arched, belly sunken, breathing rapidly (But I can't hear crackling or anything to suggest infection) and just generally looking poorly. I have brought him in and he seems to have brightening up a bit with more warmth, but i'm understandably worried!

Does it sound like resp illness?? Like i said he is breathing VERY rapidly and seems to be exhausted, but I can't hear any chuffing sneezing or crackling.

Willow xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh and just incase, I have treated him for mites...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Keeping your mousie in temps above 70F (72-75F) will help. I use Benadryl liquid, and sometimes I grind up other meds and combine the two in a small syringe. I don't know what else to recommend; It seems like mousies tend to catch stuff when weather changes seasonally. You should probably quarantine the sick individual (I'm probably preaching to the choir here, don't want to talk down to you...) as well as observing all the others quarantine protocols.

I'll send up a little mental prayer flag in your direction.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Could be pneumonia, I've had rats recover from that with nursing care, warmth, and syringe feeding. How is he doing today?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Its definately resp problems... his breathing doesn't seem as laboured today but I can hear the crackling =o(

I'm keeping him warm and comfortable and encouraging fluids every now and again... gonna try him with some warm lactol and oats later, i've looked in every local herbal shop i can find and they don't do childrens echinachia.
He's definately more settled than he was yesterday though.

The rest of my mice seem fine, but i will be keeping an ear out over the next couple of days and I have moved the other male he was housed in away from my general pop just incase.

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Glad to hear the poor dear is holding his own.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I swear by Poly-Aid (Dr Squiggles/The Birdcare Company) for syringe feeding (they also sell probiotics), the tiny tins of hills science diet are good too (there is one called recovery which is already very runny), also baby foods.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh no, is this one of the blues from me?

Hope he is ok.
Ian


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Still very sick, but much more active than yesterday, poor bugger was a pitiful sight!

I think if he goes downhill again I will have to cull him, i don't want him to suffer 

Willow xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Got the echinachia (spelling? hehe)
The fact that he is starting to eat better is a good sign right?

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, it's a good sign for sure.

I thought that the echinacea is better used as a preventative measure if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Well it should help boost the immune system if nothing else... I'm planning on putting it in the other meeces water for the next week maybe. I've put it in the Blue boys water too, can;t hurt i suppose even if it doesn't help at this point!

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Echinacea is a very effective, very strong herbal remedy. It stimulates the immune system, which is usually a good thing unless the organism has an overactive immune system, and I don't know how you'd know if a mouse had that problem. It's probably safe on meeces, but I wouldn't use it without good reason. You probably do have good reason to try it out at this point. another natural remedy that I use in an range of problems not related to what's happening with you, willow, is sanguinari, or bloodroot. I use an extracted liquid form to control bleeding and prevent infection. It's good on wounds, and I put in my breeding does water a few days before she's due to throw her litter. I also use it, diluted with water as a mouthwash for moi.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I know a breeder that swears by it =o) I'm hoping it will help.

The dose I have used is very small, and its not too strong because the type i got is for very small children.

Willow xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

All is not good today, he is cold and not maintaining body temp at all.

Willow xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

He has now passed away. I sat with him for the last few hours.

Didn't think I would get this upset. Its damn shame, he was too young.

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Aw, hon! I'm so sorry. *hug*


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

So sorry you lost your buck


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think mice are fighters,they give up the ghost very easily


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

sorry to hear bout the little one hun x 
but at least u know u tried everything for him x and he would of known that too x


----------

